# miracle gro



## Marcom1234 (Aug 16, 2006)

i know im probably crazy.... but would miracle gro work in a planted tank?

if so.... why
and if not .... why not?


----------



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

mirace grow would not be a good idea.

visit Aquarium Plants, Aquatic Plants, Planted Aquariums, and Aquarium Plant Fertilizer and purchase KNO3 KH2PO4 and Plantex+B

read about the EI method in the fertilizing section of the site.

Good luck.

Ryan


----------



## tkos (Oct 30, 2006)

I believe it won't be good due to the source of nitrogen which is urea based. If I am correect this can lead to algae problems.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Urea is normally the source of nitrogen in garden fertilizers. But, in water the urea changes very quickly to ammonium, which triggers algae and can be deadly to fish.


----------



## Salt (Apr 5, 2005)

Ammonium is deadly to fish? Many ammonia detoxifying products work by converting ammonia to ammonium, based on the fact that it is much less lethal to fish.

Urea quickly changes to ammonium? Urea is complexed; the amine ions are bound to a carbon atom:










It is very similar to guanidine, again the amine ions are bound to a carbon atom:










Seachem uses guanidine in Flourish Nitrogen based on the fact that the complex keeps the NH2 from being available to algae or breaking down into ammonium.

Please site your sources for the statements that ammonium is deadly to fish, and that urea quickly turns to ammonium.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Technically, it could be used. The thing to rememebr is that you would use an extreemly small amount, for the normal sized home aquarium, as the amount of N contained in it is much greater than in KNO3. A better source would be ammonium nitrate, NH4NO3.

One thing that has always puzzled me... chemically, why is ammonium such a trigger to algae? I know it is easier to assimilate for plants, including algae, and I assume that through evolution algae has adapted to recognize ammonia as an enviromental condition associated with poor plant growth, hence a bloom means the algae will not face as strong of competition by higher plants. Is that all there is though?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I stand corrected. But, I still would not use a urea based fertilizer in an aquarium.


----------



## Marcom1234 (Aug 16, 2006)

wow lots of good information everyone!
thanks alot 

BTW i use greg watsons ferts... i was just curious about it cause i saw a huge jug of miracle gro liquid and made me think for a minute.


----------

